# New to me Snapper 8/24 HD



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Picked this up today... 





4 blade impeller!







.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks to be mint! Tell someone like me who is ignorant of this brand more please!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
I believe this "Series 6" model is circa ~2000 and the last of the line before Snapper was purchased by Simplicity/Briggs.

Things I like about it: 

Simple no frills design, 

The bucket and auger ribbons are of heavier gauge steel

There are zerks in all the right places, 

There is very little space in between the impeller blades and the housing, and the chute is fairly tall so it probably throws far

Carlisle X-Trac tires are available in this size when the time comes,

A Predator 6.5 should bolt right on if the Tecumseh expires

.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks like you got your DeLorean up to 88mph and traveled back to 2000 to buy a new one !!!


Well done !!!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I think it may have a duel pulley Tecumseh by looking at how wide the belt cover so a engine swap down the road may not be so easy,But that Tecumseh May out last us and looks either not used or really well taken care of so many many more years of use to go.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

The engine runs great so there are no plans to change it out. But if anything happens she's a single shafty...



.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

BTW it was $350 delivered to my house. 

Not a steal, but it's clean and should compliment my Preda-Tor 5/24 well. 

.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Still a good deal, miss my snapper but it was only a 6/22 and needed bigger but was heavy duty and a great machine.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

So shiny.


----------

